# bsnl is down?



## Desi-Tek.com (May 13, 2007)

am i the only 1 or other users too are facing this problem in accessing net? currently i am using proxy


----------



## Darthvader (May 13, 2007)

nope its up for me


----------



## medigit (May 13, 2007)

i can only surf .indian sites .. no.  international sites.. Orkut is down, so  is mocrosoft... but i can surf, bsnl.co.in, tehctree.com etc..


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

Me too faving probs.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 13, 2007)

Am I facing problems in opening yahoo mail and gmail , rest sites  are working fine . Anybody else facing the same problem ?
yep , orkut , microsoft.com are also not working


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

if u use proxy u cannot open yahoomail, gmail and some other international site if u use proxy... as they use some encryption.... i also hav the same problem here.  mine is airtel broadband


----------



## sam_1710 (May 13, 2007)

Same here also!! only indian sites accessible!! 
i was downloading DBZ TV episodes  all of a sudden its not connectin to dat site!! (


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

Any Indian site like meebo?????


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 13, 2007)

well i am able to access all site by using proxy 
165.228.130.10 3128


----------



## neelakantankk (May 13, 2007)

I can access them using kproxy.com. otherwise can't


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

@Desi-tek : Erm how to use it??


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

guys use www.hidemyass.com


----------



## neelakantankk (May 13, 2007)

hidemyass ain't working for me.


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

Kproxy works with meebo also.


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

For the past 2 hours I have used Opendns.com, used various proxies,used some proxies from the proxy list of hidemyass.com site...but one proxy the first one on that list is working but I am allowed to post anything on any forum..I dont know why ..??

right I am using Desi-Tek's proxy ...its working fine ..but kinda slow.


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

When I tried to tracert www.gmail.com, the packets are getting dropped in 9th Hop which means that International connecting Link might be down

 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
 2    13 ms    11 ms    10 ms  59.92.80.1
 3    40 ms    39 ms    39 ms  218.248.249.42
 4    41 ms    39 ms    39 ms  218.248.255.17
 5    40 ms    38 ms    39 ms  218.248.255.58
 6    47 ms    47 ms    47 ms  218.248.252.61
 7    48 ms    47 ms    47 ms  218.248.252.57
 8    48 ms    47 ms    47 ms  218.248.249.57
 9     *        *        *     Request timed out.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

So its not only me who is facing the problems. I thought it was my PC. I didn't rebooted it for 4 days now.
I cant access gmail and yahoo.

But can access download.com

I am having this problem since morning.

Edit

@desi-tek.
Thanks for proxy. Now atleast I can access my g-mail.
Whats up with bsnl.? What happened to their DNS servers?


----------



## karnivore (May 13, 2007)

Me too. Can't access Orkut, Google etc.


----------



## ahref (May 13, 2007)

Me too is facing problems, not able to access my sites which are in differnet servers, also gmail and ymsgr not working for me.

Some international sites like DP is accessible


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

Oh I can't even search on google.
Rapidshare is not working too.
Nor MegaUpload.

Orkut is not working.
Cant login in yahoo massanger.
This SUCKS"!!!
How long it will take?

Is this problem is just with BSNL or Airtel users are too facing this problem.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 13, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> @Desi-tek : Erm how to use it??


on firefox

tools>>>option>>>>>> advanced >>>> manual proxy configuration enter the proxy
click ok


----------



## karnivore (May 13, 2007)

> *indian_samosa*
> guys use www.hidemyass.com


 
Working for me. Thx bro.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> So its not only me who is facing the problems. I thought
> @desi-tek.
> Thanks for proxy. Now atleast I can access my g-mail.
> Whats up with bsnl.? What happened to their DNS servers?


their dns and internet server both r down might be problem from vsnl side.
lets wait and watch


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Oh I can't even search on google.
> Rapidshare is not working too.
> Nor MegaUpload.
> 
> ...



I am not having aby problem with Rapidshare.com or Rapidshare.de
Megaupload is not working
Mediafire is not working

I can certainly say that it is not a problem with Dataone or its DNS Servers, but some problem in International Link connecting the continents.
*
Let us hope that its not an earthquake again*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2007)

all websites are working rit now.

P.S. i'm in b'lore


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

Yea working now.


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

yup...the storm is over ...!!

kinda like "jaan mein jaan aa gayi "


----------



## sam_1710 (May 13, 2007)

wow...its bak now!!


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

Singtel Link connecting continents went down. That is what traceroute is indicating


----------



## karnivore (May 13, 2007)

OK. its over now. things r back to normal


----------



## REY619 (May 13, 2007)

Yes only Digit was opening for me and nothing else. Thankfully its alright now.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

Yeah. Its all working again.. :sigh:
I thought its not going to be ok soon... but they fixed it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

me too.. cant access any google service or yahoo.

ooops! spoke to soon! everything's normal now!


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

That prob started again.


----------



## ahref (May 13, 2007)

I think problem again poped up.


----------



## mikeon (May 13, 2007)

its still not working... im in goa btw


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

I m in GOA 2 ....i think it has started again..run for cover !! :-0


----------



## REY619 (May 13, 2007)

^^^ Yes it started again... Nothing except Digit and Prodigits is opening....


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

Solved.


----------



## mikeon (May 13, 2007)

Hey its back up again !


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

Now i need to make a shortcut somewhere on the desktop that does the act of switching the use proxy ON/OFF in FF ...


----------



## REY619 (May 13, 2007)

Its down again... They must be doing some upgrading or something....


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

Yeah...
Not again... Cant use google search.
{.}sis is not opening too.


----------



## zyberboy (May 13, 2007)

No google here 

any proxy which can download ??
i need this  driver frm site *downloads.viaarena.com/drivers/video/KN_KM400/KM400_XP2K_169427_wIShld_Logod.zip


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 13, 2007)

again it went down  but proxy is working for me


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

@cyberboy_kerala ..use this.. 165.228.130.10:3128


----------



## REY619 (May 13, 2007)

Yes proxy working great!


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 13, 2007)

Orkut,Ymessanger Gtalk ,Gmail ....... surf able through proxies


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

But I cant log in to my blogger account even through proxy.

What should i do?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 13, 2007)

Airtel is working fine for me.

BSNL must be upto something. In today newspaper, i found news which said *"BSNL to Launch IPTV Services on May 18"* so maybe the are upgrading equipment or testing something


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 13, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> @cyberboy_kerala ..use this.. 165.228.130.10:3128


yeah , this solved my problem.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 13, 2007)

05:32 PM it seems now they have resolved this error here at my side everything OK


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

OK its working from this moment. Was trying for half an hour...


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yeah , this solved my problem.



All credits to Desi-Tek ...


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

Gone again.


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> @cyberboy_kerala ..use this.. 165.228.130.10:3128


i got the error

Forbidden
You were denied access because:

Access denied by access control list.

this is not only with dataone but with National Internet backbone II(nib) which dataone uses. even my dial is also down


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 13, 2007)

@gary4gar it is working fine for me u mey have entered incorrect url


----------



## indian_samosa (May 13, 2007)

yup...mee too its woiking pretty fine ...


----------



## rakeshishere (May 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Is this problem is just with BSNL or Airtel users are too facing this problem.


Nope,No Probz Here *Airtel User*


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2007)

dataone works fine here;though in morning some time i got some error connecting


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 13, 2007)

wat a $ukin error kabhi koi website load hoti to kabhi koi ? Any guess watz goin on ?


----------

